# Dustep DNB ect-post Anything Good



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

ill start it off... this is what im listening to now..

[youtube]22gYqY4WIzM[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

[youtube]NNjg1C1wHBM[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

[youtube]O_VFU4dKsr8[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

[youtube]WLkAKxv8Uxg[/youtube]


----------



## Kid Sonik (Dec 25, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> ill start it off... this is what im listening to now..
> 
> [youtube]22gYqY4WIzM[/youtube]


If you like Datsik, you should check 'intoccabile' 

http://knowncold.com/podcasts


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 25, 2009)

34 views... and nothin? come on stoners...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 25, 2009)

[youtube]OnwySlRuY7s[/youtube]

good shit bro.. keep em coming.


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 25, 2009)

how do i imbed the video properly...not a quick paste of the embedded code?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 25, 2009)

moedownonit said:


> how do i imbed the video properly...not a quick paste of the embedded code?


put the vid code in between [ youtube ] [ / youtube ] with no spaces


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know a whole lot about this kind of stuff..
but i like vibesquad, bassnectar, and pantyraid...

Vibesquad - memberz only
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qlEBf-D6P0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qlEBf-D6P0E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Bassnectar - Cozza Frenzy
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBugKse-BEg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NBugKse-BEg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 26, 2009)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L747MzHF6s[/youtube]

don't know why its not coming up, if anyone wants to find it and put it here it was icicle - cold fear http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L747MzHF6s


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 26, 2009)

yo autum and funk, sick shit. i like it. keep em comin....


[youtube]7L747MzHF6s[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 26, 2009)

awesome!

[youtube]WZQYRdvq84I[/youtube]


----------



## Funk Doctor (Dec 27, 2009)

nice florida, icicle is sick

ok wtf its not working again 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIN3-MYgB2w

some more icicle sounds like a dopey bulldog lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgYm5Gf4kzA


----------



## grow space (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a retarded fuck and i cant embled or whatever it is called to it!!!!


But, lets do it like this...Insane track http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ25QLYEywk


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

hah yall are funny...

ok, only the vid code. example- BQ25QLYEywk 

dont copy the v= part or the & part if that makes any sense. 

[youtube]BQ25QLYEywk[/youtube]

sick track grow space.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

[youtube]qikMBlg03sY[/youtube]

[youtube]4JNR_Z2dpi0[/youtube]
[youtube]W-cbQ5AQwrE[/youtube]


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]dswizB7dI30[/youtube]


some older jungle...love this stuff


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]ciOmlFLZNx0[/youtube]

cant forget this...lol


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 28, 2009)

and if you havent listened to this mix...check it out its good
[youtube]hlSfVA92808[/youtube]


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]Qwe10iDlFQo[/youtube]
[youtube]xH5MpGDKsGg[/youtube]
[youtube]Gqjhcdl8Kt8[/youtube]


fucking amazing


----------



## grow space (Dec 28, 2009)

mNiz7_OoeT4


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

put that code in between [ youtube ] [ /youtube ] minus all the spaces.

[youtube]mNiz7_OoeT4[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]vQ3kdCN9jec[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

chill mix...

[youtube]V6I33S75A4o[/youtube]


----------



## bleezyg420 (Dec 28, 2009)

whos going to TAO on nye 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKriBNF_2tI


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


> whos going to TAO on nye
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKriBNF_2tI



[youtube]wKriBNF_2tI[/youtube]


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPGkHhgzYcY

DJ DISTANCE-VICTIM SUPPORT
this is one my favorite tunes ever!


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Sukh Knight-Ganga Dub

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr6ezWOcTno


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7cJ8iGzBMA

Benga-Buzzin


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 29, 2009)

dubstepwarrior said:


> [youtube]GPGkHhgzYcY[/youtube]
> 
> DJ DISTANCE-VICTIM SUPPORT
> this is one my favorite tunes ever!





dubstepwarrior said:


> Sukh Knight-Ganga Dub
> 
> [youtube]cr6ezWOcTno[/youtube]





dubstepwarrior said:


> [youtube]J7cJ8iGzBMA[/youtube]
> 
> Benga-Buzzin


good shit man...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 29, 2009)

[youtube]oKahubEOI8w[/youtube]
[youtube]usXkJp09od0[/youtube]
[youtube]OlavJoYtRYU[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)

[youtube]4uBPEEWy86Q[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Dec 29, 2009)

Audio is not too good on this one but great tune
[youtube]qNJ1xROkcmQ[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

[youtube]tGgoa1Ut8OQ[/youtube]


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 31, 2009)

*Doctor P - Sweet Shop*

Do not let the innocent intro fool you, this track is far from it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxCZejt8cug

*COKI - GOBLIN*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_UGYcxF5lU


*Damian Marley - It Was Written (Chasing Shadows Remix)*


1 of my favs right here..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4O2G9hkSmU


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 31, 2009)

tebor said:


> [youtube]4uBPEEWy86Q[/youtube]


I'm a huge Joker fan.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 31, 2009)

[youtube]QlEyR27fvGc[/youtube]


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 1, 2010)

What do you know about Silkie? 

Silkie- Cyber Dub

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynfNEkikkUM

Silkie- Planet X
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzJan8HorZ0

Chill vibes right here.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 1, 2010)

dubstepwarrior said:


> What do you know about Silkie?
> 
> Silkie- Cyber Dub
> 
> ...




nicee... i like.


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 2, 2010)

This new Reso track is SICK.
Reso- Hemisphere.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y7qD7X-fiM[/youtube ]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 2, 2010)

dubstepwarrior said:


> This new Reso track is SICK.
> Reso- Hemisphere.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y7qD7X-fiM[/youtube ]


[youtube]5Y7qD7X-fiM[/youtube]


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 2, 2010)

wawawwa waaaaaa waaaa waaawawaawaaa wawab


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 2, 2010)

[youtube]W4O2G9hkSmU[/youtube]


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_h353tsklM


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4SIT-VbC88&feature=related dope as fuck


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 3, 2010)

DZ & Excision- Yin Yang
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBK5g8_jQ_8[/youtube ]

I've never had such a hard time posting.. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 3, 2010)

dubstepwarrior said:


> DZ & Excision- Yin Yang
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBK5g8_jQ_8[/youtube ]
> 
> I've never had such a hard time posting.. What am i doing wrong?


you put a space in the [/youtube ] at the end. 

just put the vid code in between [ youtube] [/youtube ] with no spaces.

the vid code for that vid is gBK5g8_jQ_8

[youtube]gBK5g8_jQ_8[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 4, 2010)

[youtube]B0IwsK5MDsM[/youtube]
[youtube]CMduEaqKS9g[/youtube]
[youtube]cv32RMTMN44[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Jan 4, 2010)

That Cragga Mr. Postman remix has become my new favorite tune.

Cant stop listening to it.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 4, 2010)

tebor said:


> That Cragga Mr. Postman remix has become my new favorite tune.
> 
> Cant stop listening to it.


same here when i first heard it.


----------



## Groga (Jan 4, 2010)

Thought I could contribute

[youtube]5FiM90CrpM4[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 4, 2010)

[youtube]Smm93h254OY[/youtube]

[youtube]CJvN9cgh4WA[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 4, 2010)

^good shit man....


----------



## Groga (Jan 4, 2010)

[youtube]YfXpHZfQ8eI[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 4, 2010)

[youtube]SUFbOh3Vzjo[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 4, 2010)

[youtube]TQi-llXLOCY[/youtube]
[youtube]LFBTdY3gync[/youtube]
[youtube]824gx_ABlQY[/youtube]
[youtube]xV1yUVeA_Fw[/youtube]


----------



## Haggard (Jan 4, 2010)

[youtube]zvQyEJWSkHw[/youtube]
[youtube]mwL6R-Z1e4[/youtube]
[youtube]yJYfOXe5zLc[/youtube]
[youtube]A7zLgc9XlU0[/youtube]
[youtube]Z-sJtpmJ9Do[/youtube]
[youtube]XEEPXMlqxJ0[/youtube]
[youtube]up1a18DtA0w[/youtube]

r.a.w. aka 6blocc aka bboy3000 and dumbsteppaz and remarc are some good friends of mine with a gang of tunes for days. been into this scene since the mid 90's


----------



## Groga (Jan 5, 2010)

very nice keep em comin : D

[youtube]or5mRjAOCsY[/youtube]

[youtube]OnScwXhrZc0[/youtube]

[youtube]UX8fOCYQ6hQ[/youtube]

[youtube]d44qOVpLY-4[/youtube]

so far I've liked Cragga's Please Mr.Postman and Saxon the most. please somebody change my mind


----------



## Groga (Jan 5, 2010)

[youtube]wwz9p792fWM[/youtube]

[youtube]G1-LAWx5DbY[/youtube]

[youtube]p4D-hCO8Y2k[/youtube]

[youtube]pP-tBrQ1NEA[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 5, 2010)

[youtube]UyGWWgAuXSQ[/youtube]
[youtube]9sLAkedyG5U[/youtube]


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 5, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> [youtube]B0IwsK5MDsM[/youtube]
> [youtube]CMduEaqKS9g[/youtube]
> [youtube]cv32RMTMN44[/youtube]


Datsik played a warehouse party with excision out here in San Diego. He CRUSHED! A big system with those basslines is Chest Rattling..


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 6, 2010)

nicee! ...wish i coulda been there.


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm definitley diggin dubstep, but I don't know enough about it yet, except some of it sounds extremely SICK! Fuck yeah, I love most genres of electronic music out there, but trance always sucks me back in the most. I'll be following this thread though, and hopefully I'll find it harder to think that. Great thread man. eace


Check out this one, if you're a trancehead too.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/178010-tranceheads.html


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 6, 2010)

thanx Mcgician, above and beyond, oceanlab, and markus shulz are some of my favorites.. check out b complex if you havent already. 

[youtube]5cwDu2fwCx8[/youtube]
[youtube]IKmm0xCD8KE[/youtube]
[youtube]y_3VeZnIPeM[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Jan 6, 2010)

Loving that last post florida.

I love dubstep and DnB.
And I understand that it is mostly about the rythym.
But being a big fan of melody, can you suggest or post some with melody?
Or maybe I should just say more poppy, but that makes me sound like a puss.
Like the Mr. Postman,that streets remix, or skream remix of in for the kill?
dubstep w/ some sweet melody is great shit imo.


----------



## tebor (Jan 6, 2010)

some good tunes:
[youtube]QJW4-c4I69I[/youtube]
[youtube]aGWKtkL-bsE[/youtube]
[youtube]-BSZhYnmZB8[/youtube]
[youtube]MacHbgn1OL0[/youtube]


----------



## Haggard (Jan 6, 2010)

[youtube]HgwuoD_fZq8[/youtube]

word, so cal, represent

[youtube]R3c_Jr17iMI[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Jan 6, 2010)

i almost posted California style. lol

nice track


----------



## Haggard (Jan 6, 2010)

[youtube]jRIA66Mq9EU[/youtube]
[youtube]JvdikhQ50sc[/youtube]
[youtube]Z4P3hy132HM[/youtube]
[youtube]GbqCOGAXqiI[/youtube]

in yo face with tha ragga fuckin jungle hardcore


----------



## Haggard (Jan 7, 2010)

thisll get her wet

[youtube]wlKw9rLMoc[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Jan 7, 2010)

that Damien Marley remix from a few pages back is now my new favorite song.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 7, 2010)

tebor said:


> that Damien Marley remix from a few pages back is now my new favorite song.


yea thats a good one...

[youtube]YmvI98s2jno[/youtube]
[youtube]CR5AR6VksC4[/youtube]
[youtube]GuUNhDQqh-k[/youtube]
[youtube]jzRyNRVPrTU[/youtube]
[youtube]hsNDLbqEVNE[/youtube]
[youtube]b3jCbNbw8Rw[/youtube]
[youtube]qdXGvsyk1NQ[/youtube]
[youtube]woXa6eenlC0[/youtube]


----------



## tebor (Jan 7, 2010)

Really digging the B-complex and the Chase & Status

First heard this one in the TV show Ideal:
[youtube]jEG29VEfBl4[/youtube]

youtube suggested this one:
[youtube]8mQbuLMM6mE[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 7, 2010)

So many great tunes... I'm lovin' it. 


[youtube]8MJspL232c8[/youtube]

[youtube]MzRaYFCZpPo[/youtube]

[youtube]axVuD0ARnQg[/youtube]

[youtube]ABqh9N-Mw5E[/youtube]

[youtube]5kJ09FpWoaM[/youtube]

[youtube]DQA1d0QQvf8[/youtube]

[youtube]SqGEl1JUUac[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 7, 2010)

stop posting so many videos! else all that'll happen is there's be nothing for anyone else to post about.

so if these are already up, fuck you all 

[youtube]bNQR_17JxZM[/youtube]

[youtube]oKahubEOI8w[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 7, 2010)

[youtube]olHnyslc-OM[/youtube]

[youtube]1bpusvRyyJI[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 7, 2010)

[youtube]jhVg4ebfI7k[/youtube]
[youtube]f_h353tsklM[/youtube]
[youtube]B0WCc6djqYM[/youtube]
[youtube]qorlluPe8ec[/youtube]
[youtube]I3mB1XPW15k[/youtube]
[youtube]4TvHb_wf-js[/youtube]
[youtube]MGxiGe6Y77A[/youtube]
[youtube]_W5DbbHVoTM[/youtube]
[youtube]agzJZH7MwMo[/youtube]
[youtube]G7Ngrf22K2I[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Jan 7, 2010)

Never saw this thread

DNB BROTHERS

NONE OF THIS DUBSTUP RUBBISH!

LOGISTICS!


----------



## tebor (Jan 7, 2010)

this thread is why i finally downloaded youtube to mp3 converter.
some of these songs are hard to find for dl.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.video2mp3.net/

this is a good videotomp3 downloader!!

no need to download one, 

unfourtatenyl though youtube compresses files into mono but still can get decent soundquality.

peace


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 7, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Never saw this thread
> 
> DNB BROTHERS
> 
> ...


ok then post some DNB...


----------



## growwwww (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeye,

I dont knwo how to embed,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyUk8PYq1OE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y4xIVdADkA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HimL5Vxlmf0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACCDZlLLV0I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSuM9Mdkxv0

High Society changed me, fucking brilliant. High Contrast lost his way a bit, in terms of cds but when i saw him live at V festival last year, damn. He blew me away.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh and turn your speakers up yeah! full bass these tunes!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 7, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Yeye,
> 
> I dont knwo how to embed,
> 
> ...


nice tracks.. how to embed: put the vid code (everything in between the V= and the &) between [youtube ] [/youtube ] without spaces.

[youtube]TyUk8PYq1OE[/youtube]
[youtube]9Y4xIVdADkA[/youtube]
[youtube]HimL5Vxlmf0[/youtube]
[youtube]ACCDZlLLV0I[/youtube]
[youtube]GSuM9Mdkxv0[/youtube]


----------



## Ten bag (Jan 7, 2010)

DURRRRRTYYY LOADSA DUBSTEPPP!

Cba putting vids up but my favs are....

Cookie monsta
Caspa
Ed solo
Rusko
GIANT
Deadmau5
Nero
Constant drift
Kaskade

not all dub but yeah!

Tbh, i think dub and weed just sorta naturally go together


----------



## growwwww (Jan 7, 2010)

Ten bag said:


> DURRRRRTYYY LOADSA DUBSTEPPP!
> 
> Cba putting vids up but my favs are....
> 
> ...


Dub and weed go together...yes, but dub isint DUBSTEP big difference.

Just to clarify, dub and dubstep are different. you understand yes?

King tubby, Sly and Robbie, Soul Syndicate, The Aggrovators are some dub artists....completely different from dubstep.
I dont like the name of the genre. but im gonna stop bleating and whining about awful genre -_-
peace


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 7, 2010)

[youtube]6nCbbZBXozg[/youtube]
[youtube]m1xQRozdEH4[/youtube]
[youtube]tbniuTt8Qm4[/youtube]
[youtube]1drwghlHKDo[/youtube]


----------



## Ten bag (Jan 7, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Dub and weed go together...yes, but dub isint DUBSTEP big difference.
> 
> Just to clarify, dub and dubstep are different. you understand yes?
> 
> ...



WHHOOOOOAH THERE!


first off, YES i did know, but ta for clarifying

second, whether its dubstep, dub or any car slammed on its ass with some phat deep dish rims then its all dub to me baby  haha


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 7, 2010)

Ten bag said:


> WHHOOOOOAH THERE!
> 
> 
> first off, YES i did know, but ta for clarifying
> ...


THIS!

I never got into drum and bass way to fast for my taste. 
Dubstep Owns..nuf said..

STENCHMAN! All time fav. filth master
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d8xXmbKKURo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d8xXmbKKURo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2oRWzG8EhtM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2oRWzG8EhtM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 8, 2010)

[youtube]WCAX55Qcauc[/youtube]

[youtube]x1aS-hi7h38[/youtube]

[youtube]TPbVP6cots4[/youtube]

[youtube]KrsI4MMJqts[/youtube]

[youtube]ccgKH24MPQU[/youtube]


----------



## Mcgician (Jan 8, 2010)

Come on man, how about something OTHER than just OMNI TRIO. No disrespect. I'm new in for this genre, but don't overdose me on just one producer ok?


----------



## Groga (Jan 8, 2010)

lol sure... 

[youtube]GXvELIw46ME[/youtube]

[youtube]mddSUX_e90U[/youtube]

[youtube]4eelkYFpdMQ[/youtube]

[youtube]af3y31dYXEo[/youtube]

[youtube]ozV_vWXZgZY[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 8, 2010)

[youtube]CFW4LqsTPO0[/youtube]

[youtube]OE04FJEF36A[/youtube]

[youtube]5-aeLS5Mg80[/youtube]

[youtube]dKnieLAGnQs[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Jan 8, 2010)

Ten bag said:


> WHHOOOOOAH THERE!
> 
> 
> first off, YES i did know, but ta for clarifying
> ...


Dubstep can be so angry! Ive never heard an angry sounding dub tune -_-


----------



## Ten bag (Jan 8, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Dubstep can be so angry! Ive never heard an angry sounding dub tune -_-



youve never heard Druley then 

i wasnt been angry or anything btw man


----------



## growwwww (Jan 8, 2010)

Ten bag said:


> youve never heard Druley then
> 
> i wasnt been angry or anything btw man


Yeye i know man peace and love  just saying those some these dubsstep tunes aint got good vibes some of them are overall great djs and banging out brilliant tunes,
i dont mind this dubstep but there is an absolute slaughtering at certain parts, its the slaughtering of disgstuginly unneccasary basslines over filled with wah and shit that i reallly done like.

I like the smoothness of liquid dnb, it feeels as if its slow and u can just hip n hop to the tunes its soooooo jammed!

this is the tuen i was chatting about

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc


----------



## Ten bag (Jan 8, 2010)

growwwww said:


> Yeye i know man peace and love  just saying those some these dubsstep tunes aint got good vibes some of them are overall great djs and banging out brilliant tunes,
> i dont mind this dubstep but there is an absolute slaughtering at certain parts, its the slaughtering of disgstuginly unneccasary basslines over filled with wah and shit that i reallly done like.
> 
> I like the smoothness of liquid dnb, it feeels as if its slow and u can just hip n hop to the tunes its soooooo jammed!
> ...


HAHA, i actually just listened to that!! 
I know what you mean though, some kids try to make their dubstep super grimey and sick. They fail no doubt. you want flowing feel good? then my very good sir, i give you the 'ultimate get baked and maybe even have a victory wank' song.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk-AQ4O5KiI


peaaace


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 8, 2010)

[youtube]IUGzY-ihqWc[/youtube]
[youtube]Hk-AQ4O5KiI[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 8, 2010)

[youtube]iy2TOdvr8QY[/youtube]
[youtube]VHUCseOSwVY[/youtube]
[youtube]_amxChvNywU[/youtube]
[youtube]-y1tbkxgn1Q[/youtube]
[youtube]zx1H_ahoqMc[/youtube]
[youtube]CtvrjwbSGWg[/youtube]


----------



## grow space (Jan 8, 2010)

I like dudes...good vibes at yA....


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 8, 2010)

grow space said:


> I like dudes...good vibes at yA....


thanx bro... back at ya...


----------



## Haggard (Jan 8, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> [youtube]IUGzY-ihqWc[/youtube]



this tune is way ill on a huge system.
 i uploaded a mix to my soundcloud i made just now on some OG Kush. 
http://soundcloud.com/haggard/ogkushed 
[youtube]BZrzXtl8IVY[/youtube]
[youtube]Dk5vZ_37FP8[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 8, 2010)

ohhh shitt....
[youtube]jNyPL08MwXw[/youtube]


----------



## Haggard (Jan 8, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> ohhh shitt....
> [youtube]jNyPL08MwXw[/youtube]



JAH RASTAFARI! 6blocc has so many badass rasta tunes.

[youtube]vD1Z29rAboY[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 8, 2010)

for real.. he got that fueg.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

That Marlon Asher - Ganja Farmer thing
6blocc or whatever his name, ive never heard of him but thats just reggae electro man, none of this dubstep  thats a goood song  dubstep is just WAH WAH WAH ANGRY ANGRY ANGRY


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 9, 2010)

... i just want good songs on here, they dont all have to be dubstep.


----------



## growwwww (Jan 9, 2010)

Good music  [youtube]z59gAXZ0ksQ[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 9, 2010)

hahaha i was gonna post that a while ago...


[youtube]KIUBGN254lg[/youtube]
[youtube]qf-TE6yeq9w[/youtube]
[youtube]zOk_dx2rJ0o[/youtube]


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 9, 2010)

Loefah is a bad bad man.. Saw him and Mala play up in L.A. While Loefah was playing he managed to start a mosh pit and fights were breaking out. Crazy shit man.

[youtube]jg6b08glH4A[/youtube]

[youtube]NU9jo2sCAuU[/youtube]


Giant-Drumstick <---- big tune here
[youtube]qC3CKjgR6U4[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 9, 2010)

[youtube]fw5-Y569HNQ[/youtube]


----------



## redivider (Jan 9, 2010)

Phesta & Rregula - Gamera


----------



## Groga (Jan 10, 2010)

redivider said:


> Phesta & Rregula - Gamera


i was unable to find this track on youtube, but anyone can check it out on this webstore 

http://www.chemical-records.co.uk/sc/servlet/Info?Track=TECH031

nice track tho


----------



## Groga (Jan 10, 2010)

[youtube]Uef2n_Tmwa4[/youtube]

[youtube]QFTLERovYA8[/youtube]

[youtube]FQZ7q3elU3w[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 10, 2010)

[youtube]0aZgFyLQgHc[/youtube]

[youtube]cez5fQYT2Bk[/youtube]



[youtube]K7ezom8cW2k[/youtube]

[youtube]6JVQsDm3nYY[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 10, 2010)

[youtube]T2GE2VyLUCU[/youtube]

[youtube]1bbYcGCwqT4[/youtube]

[youtube]dCPJZu21T0c[/youtube]


----------



## growwwww (Jan 10, 2010)

[youtube]pPzgwkzWDjs[/youtube]

[youtube]XngRMKayxCw[/youtube]

DJ Marky is quality


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 12, 2010)

chillen

[youtube]bPCyjDZ_wlw[/youtube]
[youtube]8DWILnFyZnQ[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Jan 13, 2010)

[youtube]iIH15Jj5uVE[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 14, 2010)

[youtube]W_Hg-FSZOIs[/youtube]
[youtube]Ty6aGRnkZ84[/youtube]


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 15, 2010)

[youtube]yGYQaf7E9eE[/youtube]
[youtube]UxQV0gU4HKg[/youtube]

^ don't even listen to this track if you don't have a sub. The low end is the biz.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 16, 2010)

[youtube]s6BEpiEC7nU[/youtube]


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 20, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> yea thats a good one...
> 
> [youtube]YmvI98s2jno[/youtube]
> [youtube]CR5AR6VksC4[/youtube]
> ...


jakwob is fucking savage! thanks so much for this track dawgg


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 20, 2010)

hell yea that shit is fire...

[youtube]gkMJZKhVFFY[/youtube]
[youtube]S8yiiw4SROc[/youtube]
[youtube]cUVw3hwS6WE[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 20, 2010)

[youtube]QtJuYyMs4QY[/youtube]
[youtube]8lguB1xOPkk[/youtube]
[youtube]ptxrUEq9mUo[/youtube]


----------



## Haggard (Jan 21, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/haggard/roottones 

new mini mix. i want 320 bitrates of all the tunes on this thread, if you got it,hit me up


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 21, 2010)

[youtube]KE3jtZrG1S4[/youtube]
[youtube]wKriBNF_2tI[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 22, 2010)

[youtube]Oes2c3i0Ddw[/youtube]


----------



## herbavor (Jan 22, 2010)

funny little tune

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UsEaUJyOL7Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UsEaUJyOL7Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

got this on vinyl.. yeeh boy 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tbTaY-Bc61A&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tbTaY-Bc61A&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

thought this one was needed.. lol dunno if anyone has already posted it..

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PFyjLtVrU8Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PFyjLtVrU8Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

any one else dj here??


----------



## herbavor (Jan 22, 2010)

Haggard said:


> http://soundcloud.com/haggard/roottones
> 
> new mini mix. i want 320 bitrates of all the tunes on this thread, if you got it,hit me up


dude best way to get any song in 320 is to type this into google.. sounds simple but it never fails me.. lol

songname artistname mp3 download rapid

or

songname artistname mp3 download blog

and only download the song at about 12mb or higher.. higher the better lol

.. there is hypem aswell .. thats pretty good website


----------



## Haggard (Jan 22, 2010)

herbavor said:


> dude best way to get any song in 320 is to type this into google.. sounds simple but it never fails me.. lol
> 
> songname artistname mp3 download rapid
> 
> ...



Thanks, i just got done digging through all my music looking for every song on this thread, if i didnt have it then i got it in a torrent or on soulseek. Im a dj and imma make a mix of all the dubstep in this thread and call it rollitdub!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 22, 2010)

hahah niceee!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 22, 2010)

[youtube]othvJYSVKS4[/youtube]
[youtube]nK4mlmMXP5k[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 23, 2010)

[youtube]c1dCDROIUVo[/youtube]
[youtube]k7Vsm7CiW9A[/youtube]
[youtube]buiUe1kimvU[/youtube]


----------



## Haggard (Jan 24, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/haggard/roll-it-dub-pile


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 24, 2010)

yo haggard... fuckin firee shit man! keep it comin.

hah yo it seems like u took all the best tracks i put on here and put em togeather... awesome!


----------



## Haggard (Jan 26, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> yo haggard... fuckin firee shit man! keep it comin.
> 
> hah yo it seems like u took all the best tracks i put on here and put em togeather... awesome!



its a rough cut, wait til i release the final and perform some of it live on west coast pressure radioshow on dnbtv.com feb 17th.
this was a mix i made on traktor, rubbish mixins that dont match beat. not all but some. thanks for the props, i cant find a postman dub.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 26, 2010)

nice stuff haggard ill be waiting for more. i signed up on soundclound theres alot of good tracks on there.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivW8f8hfbAg


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jan 31, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJYfOXe5zLc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJYfOXe5zLc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jan 31, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CoLmeE4TUaM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CoLmeE4TUaM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jan 31, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W5WxZNIpszs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W5WxZNIpszs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## TheMightyS (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgmpdQLUSBs (BIG CHUNE)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuyLOgxoE2o (not soo good)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz532S4V9X4 (will murder your ears, fuckin awesome)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Dz6m6zvPXw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svW2KL-9KQI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUGu6AbeEPk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euwE1GVEfyQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH9bQs_rqps

Check em all out, some are proper blood to the ears, some are more chilled out. But blaze one to these and you'll know the definition of dubstep & liquid.


----------



## TheMightyS (Feb 1, 2010)

Borgore is sick btw. love those guided relaxation tings.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 1, 2010)

TheMightyS said:


> [youtube]sgmpdQLUSBs[/youtube] (BIG CHUNE)
> 
> [youtube]EuyLOgxoE2o[/youtube] (not soo good)
> 
> ...


fixed them for ya...


----------



## meetzu (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1ihdW-u5Mg
About the dirtiest I can have interest in (crazy vid too)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGOHVqJS_lw
Love those wobbles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FPVTNfaKUY
Been loving this track lately.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVYpTDtAVKA
Intro of a pretty decent dnb mix (whole mix is ~an hour).

edit: youtube tags not working for me


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 1, 2010)

meetzu said:


> [youtube]M1ihdW-u5Mg[/youtube]
> About the dirtiest I can have interest in (crazy vid too)
> 
> [youtube]yGOHVqJS_lw[/youtube]
> ...


nicee.........


----------



## Haggard (Feb 3, 2010)

I been busy harvesting and rounding up studio gear. Ill post new stuff soon! hows erryone doin?


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 3, 2010)

chillen here.. i just harvested as well. good times.

[youtube]IWwQYgL7KyE[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 4, 2010)

[youtube]gkEhhmj1DHM[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 5, 2010)

[youtube]3-d4xDOiXeI[/youtube]
sickkk
[youtube]jTeCMWJUArM[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 5, 2010)

[youtube]vQMqmxli6HE[/youtube]


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGJxWOWpXpw&feature=PlayList&p=3211B0A8A57C607E&index=3

*THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS THREAD. ITS THE ONLY ONE I CHECK ANY MORE! AND I FUCKKKKING LOVE IT *


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 7, 2010)

bleezyg420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGJxWOWpXpw&feature=PlayList&p=3211B0A8A57C607E&index=3
> 
> *THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS THREAD. ITS THE ONLY ONE I CHECK ANY MORE! AND I FUCKKKKING LOVE IT *


im glad someone enjoys it as much as me. i didnt expect this thread to get much attention.

[youtube]sGJxWOWpXpw[/youtube]


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 9, 2010)

SAVAGE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy2TOdvr8QY



A BADASS TRUCK


----------



## Haggard (Feb 9, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> im glad someone enjoys it as much as me. i didnt expect this thread to get much attention.
> 
> [youtube]sGJxWOWpXpw[/youtube]


this Deadmau5 tune is super smooth. imma use it on my show as Dubpile on feb 24th.






[youtube]jKQgYJB2NsU[/youtube] lol @ the dance


----------



## Hazer blazer (Feb 9, 2010)

If you love drum and bass say we do 
Love my dubstep, roll a doobie get on youtube and search nero  enjoy

hazer blazer


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 10, 2010)

[youtube]wl3EL_d4L-E[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 10, 2010)

good tune with a cool vid

[youtube]NiXD9TvJnxY[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 10, 2010)

filthy...
[youtube]VOtm7zBh-fk[/youtube]
[youtube]fep5RleETrQ[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 10, 2010)

DANKKK
[youtube]IUGzY-ihqWc[/youtube]


----------



## astro.knotts (Feb 11, 2010)

That blue foundation remix is Nasty!

i love datsik and the others youve been posting.. but i cant find nearly any of this music in mp3 format!? only streaming :[


This is a 2 hour mix I made. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V8HVPPER

Its mostly dubstep


----------



## astro.knotts (Feb 11, 2010)

i just found this song its sooo kick ass esp wen ur hi 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMqiryYpIGQ


----------



## astro.knotts (Feb 11, 2010)

Has anyone posted this yet!?!?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr6ezWOcTno&feature=related


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 11, 2010)

watch out this is heavyyyy!

[youtube]977o318IYes[/youtube]


----------



## Hazer blazer (Feb 12, 2010)

nero act like you know (dnb remix)


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 12, 2010)

dude.... post a link.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 13, 2010)

[youtube]BPWYU2FpnGE[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 18, 2010)

this goes out to my ex girlfriend. fuck you hoe. 

[youtube]OhJPh-e3nvg[/youtube]

bangin
[youtube]36hQUVnmq-E[/youtube]


----------



## Bic (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlTp72lcPS8
industrial drop


anyone into reggae dubs or know where i can find some good shit??


----------



## h0m3gr0wn (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDYIdBZUl2Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZnpikoHNWw&feature=related


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 18, 2010)

h0m3gr0wn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDYIdBZUl2Y
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZnpikoHNWw&feature=related


never get tired of mt eden 
[youtube]FDYIdBZUl2Y[/youtube]
[youtube]uZnpikoHNWw[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Feb 26, 2010)

[youtube]uU-iXbBp4Vs[/youtube]


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 26, 2010)

i wanted to remix this song but I found a pretty badass one already check it out 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdwLHsQIzaU


----------



## wallycork (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yyaCwa3TOk

Rusko


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2010)

bleezyg420 said:


> i wanted to remix this song but I found a pretty badass one already check it out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdwLHsQIzaU


oh this is fuckin sickk!


[youtube]sdwLHsQIzaU[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2010)

wallycork said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yyaCwa3TOk
> 
> Rusko


[youtube]_yyaCwa3TOk[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]UX-dEb7r_Qw[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Feb 27, 2010)

verry verry nice!



> jews are filthy when it comes to basslines



[youtube]QezkfvucAjQ[/youtube]

[youtube]2cIc8WWIEos[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]j4n_mUvHV_4[/youtube]


----------



## Ragoozo (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so7mYHZRVag - this is funky and if you don't like the beginning fast forward to 3:30 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk9XYQMRiLY&feature=related
Plain groovy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y04ptM7Scw
in my top 5 fav songs, listen to the blissful floating sounds in between main riffs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD80Q8B3NHA
quite spastic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8&feature=related
had to add this one in...


----------



## hitch420 (Feb 28, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/jamhi/mini-drum-bass-mix

http://soundcloud.com/jamhi/dubstep-mini-mix


----------



## Groga (Mar 1, 2010)

[youtube]ktQoAcX_fIA[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Mar 2, 2010)

[youtube]rPD-VUdggEs[/youtube]

[youtube]zCUIjjSXDL0[/youtube]


^ sex


----------



## hitch420 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/dubstep-mini-mix
http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/mini-drum-bass-mix

Sorry about the double post the links were broken on the last one 

some heavy mixes. 
Bit rate:320
up for free download


----------



## 420nugglet (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X7kTEnjHNw


----------



## lazaah (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qR9RztU_ew

GAAAASH


----------



## dtp5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

[youtube]uvzUiTPHWNI[/youtube]

the version on youtube site is over an hour long...


----------



## grow space (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obz_kOgP468




Hahaha..i still post like a fucking champ


----------



## Groga (Mar 19, 2010)

grow space said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obz_kOgP468
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"This video has been removed due to terms of use violation."


----------



## Groga (Mar 19, 2010)

[youtube]gTw2YvutJRA[/youtube]


----------



## webb107 (Mar 19, 2010)

just a few Tunes
I made the first one on fl studio 

[youtube]AngEaCJZrq8[/youtube]

[youtube]ibJUbRhfY2U[/youtube]

[youtube]01KgwsMgsqU[/youtube]


----------



## grow space (Mar 19, 2010)

Groga said:


> "This video has been removed due to terms of use violation."


wtf..this track was sicc!!!!


----------



## grow space (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, found a new one..hope this stays up longer  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFoi1TfdW4Y&feature=related -Tes La Rok -Codeine


----------



## neohippy (Mar 19, 2010)

"A heavy bassline is my kind of silence"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I05L3OqzsqE

And i heard a dubstep remix of this song that was illnasty but i cant find a video to post. Tiesto is ill at what he does and the dub remix had my serotonin pumpin full blast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FThuVI_maAs


----------



## neohippy (Mar 19, 2010)

My bad, i dont know how to embed videos...


----------



## hitch420 (Mar 20, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/dnb-mixtape-30min

My most recent Mix. Starts off with a bit of a rasta theme 
you can download the full mix from the page 

Bitrate:320kbps

Tracklisting

1.Champion DJ - (shy fx remix) 
2.A Friend in deed - top cat 
3.Everyday - Shy Fx 
4.Soul Patrol - Total Science 
5.Hypercaine - Dj Fresh 
6.Harrys Revenge- Taxman 
7.I Remeber - J Majik & wickerman 
8.Dub Specialist - Zen & Pyske 
9.Timewarp - Sub Focus 
10.Can You Feel It - Drumsound & Bassline smith 
11.Spinhead - Blockhead 
12.Days of Rage - Artificial Intelligence


----------



## grow space (Mar 21, 2010)

Groga said:


> [youtube]gTw2YvutJRA[/youtube]


böööö on that track!!!!



Heres some real killa beat: Decoder - Hord 39
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhvpz6FiOBw


----------



## Haggard (Mar 25, 2010)

So its been a while since i been on here, needed to fix my computer and do some shows and already went through my 2nd harvest this year. 2010's been busy but its also been full of amazing choonz!

Here are some dubstep remixes i been pumping lately and i also got a new dubstep mix i just threw together on my restored desktop pc. And heres a classic dubwise tune that gets me pumped everytime. Benny Page aka Soundclash and Marcus Visionary come heavy with the reggae influenced drum n bass.
 
http://soundcloud.com/haggard/smooth-blampin

[youtube]g4DMc9uSzHU[/youtube]

[youtube]Rvaq2Kr-KRg[/youtube]

[youtube]Pp6bt1wodVI[/youtube][/QUOTE]

How is everyones crops doing? and who is a DJ/producer thats following this thread now?


----------



## Groga (Mar 26, 2010)

grow space said:


> böööö on that track!!!!


haha I was just sooo excited about The Prodigy cuz I am probably gonna go see them next month.



grow space said:


> Heres some real killa beat: Decoder - Hord 39
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhvpz6FiOBw


Big tune!! 



Hope some of you like this one
[youtube]Cn8HzpK2QQc[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Mar 26, 2010)

Haggard said:


> [youtube]g4DMc9uSzHU[/youtube]


If this bassline dropped on a party I'd go INSANE!




Haggard said:


> [youtube]Pp6bt1wodVI[/youtube]


 Classic  love it


----------



## Groga (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]pOp8zWcqDHI[/youtube]

WOUUUU!


----------



## Groga (Mar 26, 2010)

Heavy

[youtube]1TjyFGk4UrY[/youtube]

[youtube]B6yR0RYIKc8[/youtube]

[youtube]nMSVCtQ5S64[/youtube][


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]XXXzLqdkvXI[/youtube]


----------



## bleezyg420 (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xo8At6XEqE
http://www.kickasstorrents.com/deadmau5-and-kaskade-i-remember-320-kbps-t528497.html
not dub but still yummie


----------



## Groga (Mar 29, 2010)

[youtube]sOhawkopUL8[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome stuff everyone..

i had a sick time at ultra on saturday. and they had a dubstep stage.

check it out, i woulda filmed longer but i was to fuked up. 
[youtube]5eIAxKNEdtE[/youtube]

theres some more vids on my utube page


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 29, 2010)

saw these guys at ultra too...

[youtube]_hLrsmipwmA[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Mar 31, 2010)

Naaaajss... Ultra must have been AWESOME! 

[youtube]MCnDL8k0820[/youtube]


----------



## dtp5150 (Apr 4, 2010)

[youtube]P5yEYK1Pod0[/youtube]


----------



## Groga (Apr 6, 2010)

[youtube]jg6b08glH4A[/youtube]


----------



## Zeplike (Apr 12, 2010)

just recently heard of these guys but GWN is pretty intense played on a system when ripped.
[youtube]hP0PzimcVQs[/youtube]


----------



## weedlover714 (Apr 13, 2010)

dubstep is blowing up in the underground rave scene! aww yea!


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 13, 2010)

GWN is sickk......


----------



## Cosmonaut (Apr 13, 2010)

This is what everyones lookin for. Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTKZnsXp6i4


----------



## kaigas66 (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzWJgKO5ZNY


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 14, 2010)

Cosmonaut said:


> This is what everyones lookin for. Enjoy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTKZnsXp6i4



nice
[youtube]HTKZnsXp6i4[/youtube]


----------



## dtp5150 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am getting into making this kind of music. Just got my studio set up again. Starting to master this wobble shit. Fuck ya.


----------



## grow space (Apr 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx-rhwpHPdA&feature=related


----------



## Haggard (Apr 15, 2010)

I was high when i wrote this.
http://soundcloud.com/haggard/oil-pt-1


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2010)

Haggard said:


> I was high when i wrote this.
> http://soundcloud.com/haggard/oil-pt-1


bangin my sub @9:20 yeaaaa


----------



## ReaxBeats (Apr 16, 2010)

Dubstep is dope as fuhh but its getting old.
Im getting into the whole Glitch ish now
but Im digging that Oil trackk.

Good Job Haggard!

heres a lil something for ya'll

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWemXNsSl10&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWemXNsSl10&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ReaxBeats (Apr 16, 2010)

ReaxBeats said:


> Dubstep is dope as fuhh but its getting old.
> Im getting into the whole Glitch ish now
> but Im digging that Oil trackk.
> 
> ...


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 17, 2010)

[youtube]XmWwJzpr_x0[/youtube]


----------



## ReaxBeats (Apr 18, 2010)

its alright, your datsik selection was much better. 

anyways,

wat about eDIT
or Kraddy or Ooah.

good shit there too no?


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 18, 2010)

never heard of em. throw up some good tracks..


----------



## ReaxBeats (Apr 19, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> never heard of em. throw up some good tracks..


no prob.

dont know how to stick embedded vids on this but here are some links.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWemXNsSl10&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBfBwjbPGDA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2NDYku0xes



enjoy some good ol' Glitch courtesy of 

_REAXBEATSSSSSSSS


p.s.
sounds best after taking a fat bong rip


enjoy!


----------



## ReaxBeats (Apr 19, 2010)

almost forgot this sickk

ooah track.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x3xDMdrAmU&feature=related


----------



## GrAv1Ty (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGtLJDP1BIk[video=youtube;LGtLJDP1BIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGtLJDP1BIk[/video]


----------



## GrAv1Ty (Apr 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;2T5mv7nz3BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5mv7nz3BM[/video]


----------



## hitch420 (Apr 23, 2010)

MY first 3 deck mix DNB http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/3-deck-work-out

Bitrate : 320 kbps
Tracklisting
1.Twerk- Subfocus
2.Borrowed time- TC
3.Aztec- Spor
4.Bullet time- Spor remix
5.High &amp; Low- Lenzman &amp; Redeyes
6.Ocenanic- Maldini
7.Sunship- S.P.Y
8.Paper Cuts- DJ Vapour
9.Tears You Down- The Brookes Brothers
10.Dubplate- D Kay
11.Could This Be Real- Subfocus
12.Its on the way- D Kay
13.Judgement Day- Divine Elements
14.MindSet - Camo &amp; Krooked
15.Oh Yeah- Jonny L
16.Step On - Oringal Sin


+ my april dubstep mix 

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/april-dubstep-mixtape

Bit rate 320 kbps
Tracklisting
Vodka is evil - Rebel sonix 
Beasts in the basement - Reso 
Retreat - Datsik 
9mm - Self Simular 
Cold Shoulder - Rusko 
If ya cant beat um - Reso 
The Blank - Skism 
The King - Fuzz2k 
Take That - Flux pavilion 
7 days in one week - Emalkay



http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/april-dubstep-mixtape


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 25, 2010)

nice mixes hitch.


----------



## floridasucks (May 1, 2010)

[youtube]RppOGJyi3ic[/youtube]


----------



## Zeplike (May 4, 2010)

[youtube]QLWB70TgPlg[/youtube]

hahaha


----------



## floridasucks (May 4, 2010)

hahah epic


----------



## svefn (May 4, 2010)

Dub & Run - High Elephant

[video=youtube;ohwetnWixEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohwetnWixEE[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 5, 2010)

*Mr.Oizo* _IS_ DubStep!

some avant-garde shit


[youtube]6-EcasIakX4[/youtube]

[youtube]Kv6Ewqx3PMs[/youtube]

[youtube]3AKOahRlgxc[/youtube]

[youtube]mX5JVB_Puas[/youtube]



Some different song's from throughout his career..


----------



## Rainshinee (May 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;xVwmrwZOTjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVwmrwZOTjg[/video]


----------



## DjAeroFluxxx (May 18, 2010)

Yeh fucken dubstep!!!! Anyone here in the l.a. Area!!! Whose going to amplified, the dubstep line-up is out of this world


----------



## growwwww (May 19, 2010)

chilled dubstep, fucking blows my mind,

[youtube]LrxIrI_elS8[/youtube]

as i said before thouogh i hate the genrefying of music, i would really call it to an apex of dubstep that song, id call it just intelligent electronic music!!!
But apparently its dubstep, it seems to not be loads of fart noises and bullshit, can still appreciate why it can be called dubstep.


----------



## floridasucks (May 19, 2010)

growww that shit is sickk! i love the chill stuff..


----------



## growwwww (May 20, 2010)

[youtube]kL_EKaaqTP8[/youtube]


A friend of a friend of a friend, dnt really know this guy but impressive music.


----------



## grow space (May 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;hnE3-4CqBb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnE3-4CqBb4&playnext_from=TL&videos=d9tuZjW94z0&feature=sub[/video]

[video=youtube;QndAtp4MXAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QndAtp4MXAM&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Ovey (May 24, 2010)

These tunes are by me 

[video=youtube;pRnV718YFFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRnV718YFFU[/video]

[video=youtube;ptfsYUl8sEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptfsYUl8sEg[/video]

[video=youtube;M87dx8gW_u0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M87dx8gW_u0[/video]

[video=youtube;kxH-Xbm19gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxH-Xbm19gk&feature=related[/video]


For more sick DNB, Electro and Dubstep go to : 

http://www.youtube.com/user/NeurofunkGrid


----------



## Arrid (May 24, 2010)

Dubstep, another epic genre born from the uk!
Don't know if these have been posted yet...


[youtube]nXP1dmTvbAs[/youtube]

[youtube]hPb1w7s7iUQ[/youtube]
Definitely check out Chase and status. 

[youtube]wDCzssYXWOE[/youtube]
[youtube]mO7k0RoyMlE[/youtube]
These are both on "Drum and bass arena presents dj hype" which is a phat album/mix.


----------



## Xi Lt Steve iX (May 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;qgN9zWFv4Wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgN9zWFv4Wk[/video]


----------



## Grandizer V (May 25, 2010)

The thread is pretty damn long so I wont go through it all just yet but I love dubstep. Great stuff that just puts me in the zone whether smokin, working out, whatever. So far I really dig Chrispy, Datsik, Bar 9, Bassnectar, Excision, Jay Da Flex, and Vaski. Still fairly new to the scene.

Apart from that some instru shit I'm really into right now is Bonobo's new album "Black Sands", stuff from Thunderball, Blockhead's "the Music Scene", and Flying Lotus' new album "Cosmogramma"

I love hip-hop influenced or based instrumental music so dubstep was a natural progression for me.

The Wu-Tang meets the Indie culture dubstep album is also pretty sweet.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Jun 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;87nB0vHwzAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87nB0vHwzAI[/video]
[video=youtube;uDPhy9LAInc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDPhy9LAInc&feature=related[/video]

Can't decide which version I like more.


----------



## Haggard (Jun 3, 2010)

Alright guys, its been a while since i been on this site but i'll always come to this thread. Whats up to all the other cats giving me props on my tune selection and mixes. If you want that (full length 80min. OIL mix) or the (ROLL IT DUB mix which was all tunes from like the first 4-5 pages of this thread put into a mix) or other mixes i have that you don't hit me up with a message or on AIM: Greg Is Haggard

Pretty much been working on this dubstep mix as my most recent. DRUG MUZIK:
http://soundcloud.com/haggard/haggard-drug-muzik-dubpile-quik-mix

and here is the Atmosphere - Scapegoat Vs Bratkilla - Gummybears Remix I made for the intro of my Drug Muzik mix:
http://soundcloud.com/haggard/sloth-bear-gummybear-scapegoat-czar-remix

I also had a homie recently got shot and killed here in the local IE of So Cal, RIP DMIZE OCPK aka Taylor Vallin, a good friend and fellow bass head. So i wrote this JUNGLE (not drum n bass for all you rave kiddies, but the real drums and bass) mix for him. DMIZEnBASS:
http://soundcloud.com/haggard/dmizenbass

And then i was just fuckin around with a new tune just released from our digital record label COLLIE CONNECT. Made a bootleg of Coolio Gangsters Paradise cuz its such an oldie but a goodie tune, I think the first verse clashes:
http://soundcloud.com/haggard/gangsters-808-paradise-collie-connect-bootleg-remix

Tracklisting is posted for both mixes if you like what you hear.... Now im gonna listen to all the new stuff thats been posted, I'll get back to you how i feel.

Stay Up!


----------



## Arrid (Jun 4, 2010)

Haggard said:


> Alright guys, its been a while since i been on this site but i'll always come to this thread. Whats up to all the other cats giving me props on my tune selection and mixes. If you want that (full length 80min. OIL mix) or the (ROLL IT DUB mix which was all tunes from like the first 4-5 pages of this thread put into a mix) or other mixes i have that you don't hit me up with a message or on AIM: Greg Is Haggard
> 
> Pretty much been working on this dubstep mix as my most recent. DRUG MUZIK:
> http://soundcloud.com/haggard/haggard-drug-muzik-dubpile-quik-mix
> ...


What do you use to mix?
I've started using Virtual dj and it's alright i spose.

Need to get myself some more tracks to make a decent mix


----------



## hitch420 (Jun 6, 2010)

Virtual Dj is a good tool to understand how to mix but i suggest you get some decks if you wanna take it seriously. its alot more fun on decks too.
i started using vdj then i got my self a pair of cdjs and now im running decks hoping to move on to four somtime soon. heres my latest mix.

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/may-mix-dnb-dubstep-rinse-out

i dont know how to embed vids but heres a link to who i think is by far the most talented dj in the dnb dubstep scne :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96Oj0gHDIKI

he uses four decks all the way through his mix !!!!


----------



## Haggard (Jun 6, 2010)

I use 2 turntables and a mixer with timecode vinyl's that run with a program called Traktor by Native Instruments for mixes. I've played with virtual dj but the interface and the way some of the pitch settings and layout is seems like some over complicated video game. Even if you don't have turntables, you can run Traktor and just use your mouse and the internal mixer but unless you have 2 soundcards you can't configure the to your headphones to match the beat before you mix in.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 11, 2010)

[youtube]2Kod9O2qjlc[/youtube]
[youtube]19WWH5qIN70[/youtube]
[youtube]BxLNbAz99TA[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 14, 2010)

[youtube]ydtk2Ti63Qc[/youtube]
[youtube]VtnVduIY75Y[/youtube]
[youtube]twIZ_4Da3yY[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 14, 2010)

i dont think that link works


----------



## rucca (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdQExdeF3c4


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 15, 2010)

rucca said:


> [youtube]fdQExdeF3c4[/youtube]


[youtube]6JPxb9XDAkE[/youtube]
[youtube]pD14BakIkf0[/youtube]
[youtube]vhL9SP_YIdI[/youtube]


----------



## dtp5150 (Aug 23, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/jam-i-am/steppin-stoners-dubstep-mix

also the jam i am from november 09 was good


----------



## BubbleRap (Aug 23, 2010)

rapidliarfun.blogspot.com


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 23, 2010)

[ youtube ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awYVlAv6Cek[ / youtube ]


----------



## hitch420 (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.mixcloud.com/DJ_Fire_Starter/sw4-getdarker-competition/ 

i spent 3 weeks putting this mix together for The GET DARKER DJ COMP . Its proabably the best dubsteo mix i have ever done, it well worth a listen

"
Judging Criteria: 

* Top bosses The Risky (D&BA) and Darkside (GetDarker) will be judging and listening out for highest-quality tune selection & technical skill 
* Entrants will be judged on factors including, but not limited to, number of plays, favorites, positive feedback, originality and technical ability 

Thanks for listening , Free download link to follow after the competition."

Tracklisting 
Fitted - DZ 
Yo HeadZ - Dub & Run 
Mad - Magnetic Man 
Remember Dre - DJ Defkline 
Dirty Face - Example (Benga Remix) 
World Of Ragga - Gangsta Na Play 
Roor - Flux Pavilion 
TimeBomb - Dub & Run 
9mm - Self Simular 
Cold Shoulder - Adele (Rusko Remix) 
If Ya Cant Beat Um - Reso 
The Blank (original mix) - Skism 
Stop Watching - Benga 
Hide & Seek - Imogen Heap (Roksonix Remix) 
Rock Music - Benga 
Puppet Walk - The Others


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 23, 2010)

hitch420 said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/DJ_Fire_Starter/sw4-getdarker-competition/
> 
> i spent 3 weeks putting this mix together for The GET DARKER DJ COMP . Its proabably the best dubsteo mix i have ever done, it well worth a listen
> 
> ...


this is really good man.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 23, 2010)

[youtube]avekHn4Tnqw[/youtube]


----------



## redivider (Aug 23, 2010)

[youtube]RnO3PfKOhGo[/youtube]


----------



## Haggard (Aug 24, 2010)

This is my latest installment of work, I totally took a different direction from the previous work of playing hard hitting ragga jungle bangers or grimey ear melting dub tunes. This SMOKE SIGNAL mix is for the spacey atmospheric minimal steppy fans of the sound we love. Expand your mind in the thick of the smoke.


*HAGGARD aka SLOTHBEAR presents:
!SmOkE sIgNaL!* 

Florida Sucks,
What up man, long time, i wasnt getting the updates about this thread for a while but i still keep at it, glad you been finding cats like whisker twister, I been diggin on that cat and BratKilla, Dayne, Hazey.... My old roomate started a digital Dubstep label called *Collie Connect Recordings*, as well as a jungle label called *Kings Connect Recordings*. Peep em out for fresh tunes pushed out by myself and fellow producers.

I dunno if you've looked into this genre but i been working on collecting DRUMSTEP tunes. Its half measure drum n bass. not half speed, same tempo as DNB. Google: Dirty Deeds - Step Off mix or One Love - Drumstep mix is an example of what im working on next.
To all you others posting your own mixes and tunes, PROPS. Will be peeping those and leaving feedback.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 24, 2010)

dammm haggard, your stuff is sickk! keep it coming man.


----------



## Haggard (Aug 27, 2010)

hitch420 said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/DJ_Fire_Starter/sw4-getdarker-competition/
> 
> i spent 3 weeks putting this mix together for The GET DARKER DJ COMP . Its proabably the best dubsteo mix i have ever done, it well worth a listen
> 
> ...


Was really feeling this up til the 9mm drop it kinda lost me after that but hey man keep up the work. It's more under your belt.


----------



## Haggard (Aug 27, 2010)

[youtube]CJvN9cgh4WA[/youtube]


----------



## astro.knotts (Aug 28, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/astro-knotts/t-minus-over-9000
new 30 min dubstep mix
320k 
free download.


----------



## astro.knotts (Aug 28, 2010)

oh damn why didnt i enter this competition??


----------



## grow space (Aug 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;tsm2NiUg2Kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsm2NiUg2Kg[/video]


----------



## Haggard (Aug 30, 2010)

astro.knotts said:


> http://soundcloud.com/astro-knotts/t-minus-over-9000
> new 30 min dubstep mix
> 320k
> free download.


Clean mix man. Smooth transistions, simple tune mixing with nothing wild or crazy technical and a decent tune selection. Big Ups~!


----------



## astro.knotts (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks haggard! Im new to this so any feed back means alot :] 
for now i gotta keep it clean, its more about the tunes anyway till i get some betteer equipment


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 1, 2010)

that mix is nice astro... keep them coming.


----------



## redivider (Sep 7, 2010)

haven't kept up with this thread but here's some good DNB from UK

Artist: Aeph

http://www.myspace.com/aephsound

the first track they make availabe in the media player, Scumbag, is a banger.....


----------



## grow space (Sep 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;6wCV7X9tX0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wCV7X9tX0M&feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## grow space (Sep 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;cFlaMCW9F5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFlaMCW9F5g[/video]







MASSIVE BANGERS ....


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 8, 2010)

[youtube]bHbj9HAFhAg[/youtube]


----------



## redivider (Sep 19, 2010)

new track forthcoming on Dangerous New Recordings! banging sound from Puerto Rico.

Custom Soldierz - Emperor's March

sneak peek:

[youtube]-Vgf042GRFY[/youtube]

boom boom!

myspace.com/customsoldierz


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 21, 2010)

[youtube]AE5bpYcexzI[/youtube]
[youtube]5Bs2o8QTguE[/youtube]
[youtube]sP9UDMLihpo[/youtube]


----------



## MediMary (Sep 22, 2010)

HARD ROCKING BEATS


----------



## Haggard (May 23, 2011)

Im still here and Im still banging out heaters! soundcloud.com/haggard


----------



## Honkeycorn (May 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;9QS0q3mGPGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg[/video]


----------



## herbavor (May 26, 2011)

this is pretty nuts
[video=youtube;Gfz40u3AYjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfz40u3AYjc[/video]


and here is one of my more dubby tunes.. *a little more chilled tho

http://soundcloud.com/jjaewonn/intermish


----------



## jonblaze420 (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;97Ci8iRLolI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97Ci8iRLolI[/video]


----------



## soseriousjeff (May 26, 2011)

An hour of your life you wont regret. A local Dub artist, playing tomorrow night at Club Europe in St. Louis

http://soundcloud.com/hulk/hulk-the-warbound


----------



## pylon89 (Jun 1, 2011)

If your into dubstep you need to check these mixes on youtube out. There's a load of them there for Get Darker

[video=youtube;nB-1O5_c2_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB-1O5_c2_I&feature=relmfu[/video]

I seen Kromestar live last Saturday what an experience, especially since I had just dropped two acid before hand 

Also check out Dark Tantrums on this mix he has some crazy talent!


----------



## eDude (Jun 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;IUGzY-ihqWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc[/video] may have been posted..


----------



## dtp5150 (Nov 1, 2011)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## redivider (Nov 1, 2011)

[youtube]x1mlU36Ma4o[/youtube]


----------



## Green Please (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY4Av-NRk80&feature=feedf

just let it play


----------

